# A. Avic Housing



## loganhopeless (Feb 2, 2014)

Just finishes making the arboreal set up out of an empty 2.5gal that I had. I'm gonna get a Juvie A. Avic that I've been looking at for a while at our local pet store. (Before bashing local pet stores, this one is privately owned and the owner knows a lot about tarantulas and has a couple of his personal collection in there, so the A. Avic is well taken care of). What do you think of it? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyro fiend (Feb 3, 2014)

i havnt had a T myself. but from everyone elses iv seen. i say it looks great. only complaint i have is i see a glue string and dab in the cork. but im picky haha. not sure how long a 2.5g will last. i think iv of started with a 5 myself. but if your getting a small like 1" i think it would be fine  much better lookin then a vial or pill bottle thats for sure ^_^


----------



## loganhopeless (Feb 3, 2014)

Well Tarantulas don't need a lot of space.. That's what great about them. So this one is about 3" and will live in here for a while. And I did clean the hot glue off. And a 1" would still need a vial, or a small deli cup... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyro fiend (Feb 3, 2014)

Typoed the 1in was supposed be a 2 didnt notice it because i was at work lol but eather way lol...True they dont need alot of room but as i said not sure how long it would last as typically besided vials i see is 5g. but looks good only thing i can think of to make it better is a few more plants looks perfect tho imo 

Sent from my SCH-R530C using Tapatalk


----------



## loganhopeless (Feb 3, 2014)

Well the plants will grow.. If I put more in than there won't be room for the spider!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fyic (Feb 3, 2014)

how big are those holes? and or are you going to put something in or cover them? just ask cuz they look big


----------



## loganhopeless (Feb 3, 2014)

They're 7/8th of an inch, the Juvie Pinktoe is big enough not to fit through those holes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vespers (Feb 3, 2014)

loganhopeless said:


> They're 7/8th of an inch, the Juvie Pinktoe is big enough not to fit through those holes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL, you'd be surprised. If their prosoma squeezes through, see ya. And crickets will certainly escape.


----------



## loganhopeless (Feb 3, 2014)

Well.. I've been looking at it for a while; it won't escape. And I plan on just putting the crickets in the web, so no need of escaping crickets! Haha and if they do, so be it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fyic (Feb 3, 2014)

just me but I think thats to big.....anywho good luck


----------



## pyro fiend (Feb 4, 2014)

ah it looked like a silk/plastic plant to me just the way you put it in so yea dont add more unless your removing the extra later lol... tho i would say get some screens over the holes. i thought they was screened [so tiny couldnt see that] just incase. also will keep other bugs out as well


----------



## PrettyHate (Feb 23, 2014)

I love the cork/ bark you used on the background, and the plant as well. It looks really pretty. 

I would seriously consider putting  some wire screen and rubber washer type things over those holes though. You won't have to remake the lid, just cut a circle of screen and use the rubber washer over it to finish the edge. Use silicone (hot glue might work as well) to hold in place. 

Your t might not get out right away, but eventually it will. A day after you get it... A week... A month later...one day you will go to look for it and it will have decided to go on an adventure. And as for the crickets... They will be out and all over the place in no time.

I had a full grown G. rosea (bigger than the t you are getting) squeeze out of an opening that same size in a matter of 15 min while I wasn't looking! Luckily she didn't get far! People here are not criticizing, they just don't want you to lose a T. Take advice from the experts, that is how you will learn and become one as well!


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vespers (Feb 24, 2014)

PrettyHate said:


> Your t might not get out right away, but eventually it will. A day after you get it... A week... A month later...one day you will go to look for it and it will have decided to go on an adventure.


It already happened:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?259683-Lost-A.-Avic!

Didn't take long at all. :coffee:


----------



## PrettyHate (Feb 24, 2014)

Bahaha fantastic!

Er, I mean that is too bad and I am glad it was found safe and sound. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loganhopeless (Feb 24, 2014)

Yeah it was a learning experience. My terrariums are now like fortresses haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

